# pregnant mollies



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

just thought i would throw a couple of pics in for those who are wondering if their mollies may be pregnant 


the Gold on the left is very pregnant the Dalmation i am not possitive that she is expectant but i believe she is


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice looking girls you have there. And I'm betting the Dal is pregnant too.


----------

